

iTunes 11 is out - hboon

First impressions: it has a nice clean look.<p>It's a real CPU hogger.
======
pairing
I'm not having any performance issues, and I really like the new look. It
feels less cluttered and the album view with the colored background is
visually appealing with a few exceptions where the color doesn't work as a
background.

I also really enjoy the placement of the play next button which is something
I've already used several times. Overall, I'm very happy with the upgrade.

------
eclipticplane
> It's a real CPU hogger.

It's not a CPU hogger; it's a studio apartment space heater.

------
sixQuarks
I'm still using iTunes 8. I stopped trusting the updates after it messed up my
files one time.

~~~
hboon
How do you migrate to new machines?

~~~
sixQuarks
what do you mean migrate to new machines?

~~~
hboon
When you buy a new computer, how do you get iTunes 8 on it. Do you keep the
old installer around, etc.

Do you not use and sync any iOS device with it?

~~~
sixQuarks
I haven't had to migrate to a new machine. I'm sure I'll need to update iTunes
when I do, I'm not that hard-headed about it.

------
waxjar
I really miss the Coverflow view :(. Might be worth downgrading for, actually.

